# Help me find this production!



## Barocked (Feb 12, 2013)

I've been watching Rameau's incredible Hippolyte et Aricie, directed by Emmanuelle Haïm and performed by Sarah Connolly, Topi Lehtipuu, Anne-Catherine Gillet, Andrea Hill, Jaël Azzaretti, Stéphane Degout, and le Concert d'Astrée that was shown on Mezzo LiveHD. The full thing is currently available on youtube with French subtitles.






This opera has recently become one of my favourites and though this performance has it's ups and downs, the production design by Ivan Alexandre and the choreography is some of the best and most beautiful I've seen for any opera. It really captures the spirit of the tragédie lyrique perfectly.

So, I really want to show this at my next opera night with my friends, but I don't get Mezzo (I live in Canada) and as far as I know, this performance is not available on Bluray or DVD. Does anyone know where I might be able to obtain a decent quality copy of this that (and here's the kicker) has English subtitles?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Barocked said:


> I've been watching Rameau's incredible Hippolyte et Aricie, directed by Emmanuelle Haïm and performed by Sarah Connolly, Topi Lehtipuu, Anne-Catherine Gillet, Andrea Hill, Jaël Azzaretti, Stéphane Degout, and le Concert d'Astrée that was shown on Mezzo LiveHD. The full thing is currently available on youtube with French subtitles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think you can. Although I do suspect it will be out on DVD in not too long.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

I had a great luck to attend this perfomance at Garnier. It was great indeed. The staging was also very interesting. One or two times I felt that Topi Lehtipuu' voice was a little bit drown by the orchestra.

It seems to me that the sound in the orchestral pit was somehow "enlarged". 

In Bastille the balance between the orchestra and the soloists was more natural.

Yet, it was indeed a very good perfomance and I hope that they produce a DVD.

Unfortunately, not all opera companies produce DVDs. For example, I'd like to see Ariadne auf Naxos by Bavarian Opera, which looks very interesting on the YouTube trailer, but they told me that they have no plans of recording it. I was very sad.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Moscow-Mahler said:


> I had a great luck to attend this perfomance at Garnier. It was great indeed. The staging was also very interesting. One or two times I felt that Topi Lehtipuu' voice was a little bit drown by the orchestra.
> 
> It seems to me that the sound in the orchestral pit was somehow "enlarged".
> 
> ...


I seem vaguely to remember reading that this IS coming out on DVD. Dunno more than that though.


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

Barocked said:


> I've been watching Rameau's incredible Hippolyte et Aricie, directed by Emmanuelle Haïm and performed by Sarah Connolly, Topi Lehtipuu, Anne-Catherine Gillet, Andrea Hill, Jaël Azzaretti, Stéphane Degout, and le Concert d'Astrée that was shown on Mezzo LiveHD. The full thing is currently available on youtube with French subtitles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was released on DVD 15 September 2014:

Rameau: _Hippolyte et Aricie_ - Le Concert d'Astrée / Emmanuelle Haïm (DVD)










No word on a Blu-ray release yet.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Just for future reference to anyone who isn't aware. If you're unable to get the Mezzo or Arte tv channel in your country. You can play it on your laptop and just run an hdmi cable from it to your tv.


----------

